# Hunting horn ringtone



## okiepokie (26 September 2010)

Hi all

anyone know where i can get the hunt horn as a ring tone ore test msg alert tone. Finding it tricky to get hold of!

Thanks


----------



## nicnag (26 September 2010)

I've got it but had to get a friend to Blue tooth it to me, I might be wrong but I *think* you could get it throught the countryside alliance website once upon a time?


----------



## Countrygirl (26 September 2010)

Other half recorded his own!! Sounds fabulous - although he is a pro and is good (I know I am biased)
If you have a friendly Huntsman ask him if you can record him, then you will have something unique.


----------



## combat_claire (26 September 2010)

Free from the Union of Country Sports Workers

http://ucsw.podbean.com/2007/03/29/


----------

